# AFI - Conservatory in Cinematography



## Mike-87 (Sep 9, 2012)

I am in the process of applying for the cinematography Conservatory program at AFI. I have read all over the web that it's extremely hard to get into.

I would like to know if there's anyone who could tell me what my chances are of getting admitted. I have an associate in film from another college, i have done a couple of short films, about 3-4 of them, I also worked with a reality production tv company shooting various trailers. Do i have enough material to get accepted in the cinematography program?



Mod Edit: please don't go capslock in titles. It's a visual equivalent of you screaming at the top of your lungs.


----------

